# Kijidiots abound...must be the changing season...



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it spring that brings them out? I've had several sightings over the winter, so I know the species doesn't hibernate.

Yesterday, I had a deal locked down on a pedal...at least I thought I did when I said - I'll take it, what's your address, I'll come pick it up. Apparently that plays second fiddle to "another guy lives closer and said he'll take it"...whatever.

Today, after posting a very nice DRRI on Kijiji Montreal and including my cell number because some emails have not come through from there, I end up in a long texting exchange. My ad made it clear that my price was firm, but I got the obligatory ridiculous low-ball offer anyway...accompanied by the explanation that a new one could be had for $1100, and that he would have to spend $100 in gas to do the hour drive from Gatineau to Lachute...he then starts explaining what he drives and how it burns more than his Corvette, and how he has an extensive collection of classic guitars and amps...thenhe asks the ultimate Kijijidiot question - "Why are you selling it"? I got back and made him a decent offer including me doing some driving and meeting him, and cutting off some $ since I have a sale for one of the speakers...he comes back asking how much I got for the speaker...like 'm going to knock more off...The whole thing sounded more like a prank than anything, but really, do people have that little to do?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

b-nads said:


> Is it spring that brings them out? I've had several sightings over the winter, so I know the species doesn't hibernate.



NOW that is funny .....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

b-nads said:


> Is it spring that brings them out? I've had several sightings over the winter, so I know the species doesn't hibernate.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a deal locked down on a pedal...at least I thought I did when I said - I'll take it, what's your address, I'll come pick it up. Apparently that plays second fiddle to "another guy lives closer and said he'll take it"...whatever.
> 
> Today, after posting a very nice DRRI on Kijiji Montreal and including my cell number because some emails have not come through from there, I end up in a long texting exchange. My ad made it clear that my price was firm, but I got the obligatory ridiculous low-ball offer anyway...accompanied by the explanation that a new one could be had for $1100, and that he would have to spend $100 in gas to do the hour drive from Gatineau to Lachute...he then starts explaining what he drives and how it burns more than his Corvette, and how he has an extensive collection of classic guitars and amps...thenhe asks the ultimate Kijijidiot question - "Why are you selling it"? I got back and made him a decent offer including me doing some driving and meeting him, and cutting off some $ since I have a sale for one of the speakers...he comes back asking how much I got for the speaker...like 'm going to knock more off...The whole thing sounded more like a prank than anything, but really, do people have that little to do?


You need to bring your price down and then meet him on the 9th green at 9pm. That's what these losers deserve.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!


The nerve! I like those guitars a lot. If I hadn't just bought a few items your guitar would be sold (to me!) That is a sweet deal you're offering.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!


he didn't ask u to bring a pizza and a 2/4?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

b-nads said:


> he didn't ask u to bring a pizza and a 2/4?


Didn't ask...but it was implied *;^ )*


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that during the winter months, all the garage sale folks cruise kijiji. 

Speaking of, I shit you not I took a these pics last summer outside a garage sale...


























































DW


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks like one of the low cost housing units the city of Vancouver has set up for homeless people


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!


StevieMac...you really are "meeting" some VERY "interesting" people these days!!

What an exciting life you live!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

TheRumRunner said:


> I've come to the conclusion that during the winter months, all the garage sale folks cruise kijiji.
> 
> Speaking of, I shit you not I took a these pics last summer outside a garage sale...
> 
> ...



Looks like someone living out of a car

- - - Updated - - -



StevieMac said:


> There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!


This is why I list as FIRM.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

TheRumRunner said:


> I've come to the conclusion that during the winter months, all the garage sale folks cruise kijiji.
> 
> Speaking of, I shit you not I took a these pics last summer outside a garage sale...
> 
> ...


We had one of those in Bancroft. Used to see her meet and talk to a Brinks truck driver on a northern turn around.. every night @ midnight....


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Scotty said:


> This is why I list as FIRM.


It DOESN'T matter what you put in your listing. No trades, price firm, no low-ballers. You will be offered trades and low-ball figures below your asking price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

try adding 'will not respond to those who can't read'.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

hardasmum said:


> It DOESN'T matter what you put in your listing. No trades, price firm, no low-ballers. You will be offered trades and low-ball figures below your asking price.


Agreed. They can ask and I can ignore or repeat firm

I will deal if I want to move it, or stay firm if I believe the value is in it. I find I get less time wasting emails if I list a firm price


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> There _something_ in the air. I had a long email via kijiji exchange earlier today on my SG Special, posted at the giveaway price of $500. I refuse the guy's $450 offer so he finally agrees to the purchase price. Cool. *Then he wants it delivered to his home on the other side of town...tells me to bring an amp so he can to try it out...says he might decide to adjust the price depending on "how it plays"...etc. What a goof!*


at least he gave you a warning that he was going to be a pain in the ass, so you had the option to not waste any more time with him.

I was once selling some dirtbike gear I wasn't using, guy replies, seems interested, lives in the area, after as few emails we negotiated down to a mutually agreed price (altho my original asking was fair, I was pretty flexible, as I just wanted to get rid of stuff I wasn't using), and set up a time/place to meet.
I show up, wait about 15min (with my 2yr old in the car as it was right after picking her up from daycare)....guy shows up, and it turns out to be a 12 yr old kid! He had his step dad with him, who then starts badgering me on the price, haggling me down from my already pre-haggled price. I basically threw the gear back in my car, chastised them for wasting my time and started to drive off (the stepdad changed his tone, and begrudgingly agreed to the previously agreed to price).

The problem with kijiji is, buyers seem to think that anyone selling there must be a junkie in need of a few $ for a fix, and thus, easy to take advantage of.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The ones I don't get are the people who advertise for things wanted. I've seen ads for people wanting Fender amps for $150, or for instruments or pedals that are unlikely to be owned in our fair city by more than a handful of people, and likely cherished because they had to be ordered special. So who the hell is going to sell one of those?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TheRumRunner said:


> I've come to the conclusion that during the winter months, all the garage sale folks cruise kijiji.
> 
> Speaking of, I shit you not I took a these pics last summer outside a garage sale...
> 
> ...


This person, obviously, has a problem with addiction. It comes in many forms.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The ones I don't get are the people who advertise for things wanted. I've seen ads for people wanting Fender amps for $150, or for instruments or pedals that are unlikely to be owned in our fair city by more than a handful of people, and likely cherished because they had to be ordered special. So who the hell is going to sell one of those?


That person is a so called dealer operating in Gatineau


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Looks like someone living out of a car


Looks like someone's hoard is living in a car!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> That person is a so called dealer operating in Gatineau


That so called dealer is a pig, plain and simple. You can apply a nicer term if you like, but it is what it is.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> That person is a so called dealer operating in Gatineau


Thats not the Brazo Music guy, is it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The ones I don't get are the people who advertise for things wanted. I've seen ads for people wanting Fender amps for $150, or for instruments or pedals that are unlikely to be owned in our fair city by more than a handful of people, and likely cherished because they had to be ordered special. So who the hell is going to sell one of those?


You should see some of the wanted ads on Freecycle....the site where people offer to give things for free, usually as a form of recycling/decluttering....Ive seen ads for ppl asking for good working snowblowers this season (as if anyone this year didn't need one), PS4's, working stoves that they wanted delivered to them even, etc. Sometimes it looks like ppl just post their shopping/wish list


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> That so called dealer is a pig, plain and simple. You can apply a nicer term if you like, but it is what it is.


thats serious hoarding issues...car is full of garbage.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> This person, obviously, has a problem with addiction. It comes in many forms.


I once knew someone addicted to being gross.

They need to redo the febreze commercial with this car.

Blindfolded Lady: "Mmmm, I smell flowers, semen, and dog shit".


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I kind of enjoy Kijiji but just yesterday this happened, which is new for me. I made an offer on a Canon camera lens, the guy was asking 350, I offered 300. He promptly emailed me back and said sure, as long as I was a serious buyer. I responded that we could meet within the next 30 minutes. We agreed on a Tim Hortons, I drove there, met the guy, looked at the lens, it was what was advertised, I gave him the cash and we parted ways. Later last night I get an email from the guy saying he's made a huge mistake in selling me the wrong lens. I first responded that we made the deal and I was keeping it. This morning I got an email imploring me to return the lens for the money since he was between jobs etc etc. I decided not to a jerk about it and told to come to my business between 3 and 6 today and make the exchange. He did show up and I did give him a brief lesson on selling ediquette. The lens in question was about $50 lower than other sellers so it wasn't a huge deal to me. But I'm pretty sure that because he received other offers, he took mine before waiting. Ah well, I have $300 back in my guitar account!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just out of curiosity:

When you guys see an add that doesn't say firm and priced something like $925, $1100, $450 - do you round down and expect it to go smoothly?

I post my ads and inquiry to ads with this in mind.

I just bought a guitar posted at $950 and I offered $900 - and got it no problem. Is it a given? I've never had it backfire, so I don't know.

If I see something like $400, $500, $1000, they are almost always firm.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i decide what i am willing to pay as a range. if the item seems to fall within, i buy. if it's close i might ask for some off, but i don't always.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> thats serious hoarding issues...car is full of garbage.



That's kind of what I mean. We assign a name to the "disorder" and suddenly the person is a poor guy with a mental health issue, when really (am I sounding cranky today?) he's just a disgusting pig who needs to clean up his s#%t.

Hoarding? Yes, that's the euphemism we like to use these days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Absolutely no bites on my Diamond MLJR, been up there for a few weeks now (yes I re-posted it). I haven't had too many kijiji deals lately (bass head, bass) but the rest have been on here I think.

... someone buy my pedal *L*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Absolutely no bites on my Diamond MLJR, been up there for a few weeks now (yes I re-posted it). I haven't had too many kijiji deals lately (bass head, bass) but the rest have been on here I think.
> 
> ... someone buy my pedal *L*


Would you accept $60? I'll give you $65 if you drive it to my place, so I can try it out with my set-up. And don't forget the pizza.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

What is lowball to you guys? I figger its anything under 70% of my asking price. I usually offer people 80-90% of their asking if it is reasonable to begin with. It really depends on how badly i want an item. I seem to have the most difficulties with trade deals. Some just do not get what trade value is. It would seem that they value their items at full retail and mine at rock bottom wholesale. Had a guy recently try to barter for my Gibson 339. He was sure it was only worth 1200 bucks which is exactly what he paid for his AS Tele that he wanted to trade for it. When i tried to explain that my guitar cost 2500.00 new and his offer was unreasonable he became a little hostile toward me. Huh? go figger?? That's Kijiji for ya...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Stonehead said:


> What is lowball to you guys? I figger its anything under 70% of my asking price. I usually offer people 80-90% of their asking if it is reasonable to begin with. It really depends on how badly i want an item...


If the asking price is "reasonable to begin with", why should a seller consider less? To answer your question though, "lowball" to me is any offer that falls beneath the range of currently available or recently sold comparable items. I'm ok with offers at the low end of market value, but if no comparable piece of gear _has ever sold _at the offered price, that's lowball IMO. At low market value though, it has to be a serious offer for me to even consider it i.e. "I'll grab it today" or "I'll IEMT now" and NOT "I might be interested/If my gear sells/Pending spousal approval/etc". Anyway, as far as lowballers, rather than being insulted, I encourage them to demonstrate that the offer is reasonable and not just what they'd prefer to pay. 

Case in point: I recently listed a guitar in above average condition at the lowest market value for quick sale (range was _min_ $1100, _max_ $1500) and was immediately offered $850. My response: "_I'm not aware of any instances of this model selling for that amount. I'm all about fairness however and am serious about selling so if you could just provide an example of this model at that price, I will certainly consider your offer_." The response "_Nevermind._" told me all I needed to know.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I was looking for a BMX bike for my son and found one exactly what he wanted, flat black paint with whitewall tires and red rims. The kid was asking $300 for it which was a good price.
So I text him saying I will give him his asking price as long as it was in decent shape and to give me his address so we can meet up.
He text me back saying that his price of $400 was good too.
I go back to the add and in between me texting him and his reply to me he changes the price to $400 !!!
I call him out on it and he says that its worth it.
I never text him back and get a few messages from him during the day and finally one where he says he will call me and tell me how awesome the bike is.
So I message him back and tell him I wouldn't give $100 to him for the bike if he was dying of thirst. And he asks me if it was because he raised the price of the bike !!!!!!! Duh !!!!!!!!!! :sAng_scream:

Mark


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a little funny to me when sellers get offended by low ball offers. What is one of the prime goals when buying ANYthing?

To pay the lowest price for the highest value you can get.

If someone offers me an amount I can't accept, I politely decline and that's it. If they want to make a counter offer they still can.

What's the big deal? People take things personally.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Milkman said:


> It's a little funny to me when sellers get offended by low ball offers. What is one of the prime goals when buying ANYthing?
> 
> To pay the lowest price for the highest value you can get.
> 
> ...


Maybe you just don't get the stupid offers other get. Its one thing to list something for $1000 and get someone offering $900... what about if they offer $400 and broken something else(accordian, dishwasher, etc)? You get enough of those and eventually you will get jaded...

I don't list anything on Kijiji anymore unless I'm going to clear a couple of hundred..otherwise it can stay in my basement or be given away... $200 is not worth the headache of random idiots anymore.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It's a little funny to me when sellers get offended by low ball offers. What is one of the prime goals when buying ANYthing?
> 
> To pay the lowest price for the highest value you can get.
> 
> ...


I agree. And I've noticed, at least around here, that a lot of stuff that doesn't move has 'firm' and 'lowball offers....' in the ad.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's a little funny to me when sellers get offended by low ball offers. What is one of the prime goals when buying ANYthing?
> 
> To pay the lowest price for the highest value you can get.
> 
> ...


True, but the whole point of including a listing price is to give give buyers some idea of what youre expecting to get for the item. So something way off is a little insulting and a waste of time.
Ppl these days are sensitive about others wasting the tiniest bit of their time...watch what happens when someone on a forum bumps a thread from a year or more ago 

And it works the other way too...I remember going to see a house for sale with my wife once. It had been on the market a long time, and after seeing it we could tell why.
It was in way too poor condition for their asking price....so their agent called us several times saying "just make an offer then". I refused. I didn't see the point in making an offer when the perceived value was too far apart between them and me. Some ppl just don't enjoy that kind of bartering. Although I suspect in some cultures it may be the norm.

Similarly, Ive read some ads where the seller was so hard nosed sounding and practically ranting about lowballs that it turned me off from the item, because I didn't want to engage in a transaction with someone that sounded so hostile.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

How about those people who offer a lower amount and then never follow through when you agree to it? I know someone who puts offers on lots of stuff but never ends up buying anything... I don't get it. 

As for you buyers, how many still have to dicker even when the price is reasonable? I have no qualms in paying the full asking price on something if I feel it is worthwhile. On more expensive purchases I'm more inclined to try my offer, but I stuff it's a couple hundred bucks I just don't bother trying to knock things down 20 bucks or so unless its close to retail. I usually won't buy any used goods for more than 50% retail unless I know that's an unrealistic expectation. (I likely paid a little more than what I should have on my LP, But I had to have it and I knew it wouldn't last)


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It's a little funny to me when sellers get offended by low ball offers...If someone offers me an amount I can't accept, I politely decline and that's it...


You're right to not be offended. I typically don't respond however as I consider it "time already wasted" having opened an email with an offer that couldn't reasonably be accepted...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> How about those people who offer a lower amount and then never follow through when you agree to it? I know someone who puts offers on lots of stuff but never ends up buying anything... I don't get it.
> 
> *As for you buyers, how many still have to dicker even when the price is reasonable? I have no qualms in paying the full asking price on something if I feel it is worthwhile. *On more expensive purchases I'm more inclined to try my offer, but I stuff it's a couple hundred bucks I just don't bother trying to knock things down 20 bucks or so unless its close to retail. I usually won't buy any used goods for more than 50% retail unless I know that's an unrealistic expectation. (I likely paid a little more than what I should have on my LP, But I had to have it and I knew it wouldn't last)


Yup, Im the same way...Ive learned that in some cases if you don't grab it quick, someone else will. I still might ask if its their rock bottom price though. But if they say yes, if I agree its fair, I'll likely buy it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Yup, Im the same way...Ive learned that in some cases if you don't grab it quick, someone else will. I still might ask if its their rock bottom price though. But if they say yes, if I agree its fair, I'll likely buy it.


Absolutely true...He who hesitates is lost. Whether buying or selling, three simple words get the job done: "I'll take it". My all-time best deals have materialized out of a willingness to use that phrase. Honestly, the more questions there are, the more uncertainty around the purchase so an unconditional offer trumps requests for more info every time.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> ... the more questions there are, the more uncertainty around the purchase so an unconditional offer trumps requests for more info every time.


My absolute rule as a frequent Kijiji buyer, however, is to have a conversation (ideally over responsive email) with the seller first. That process eliminates 98% of the idiot sellers with that little bit of relationship building. I NEED to have open questions to ask, there will be absolutely no sale to me without at least 1 round of a great exchange. This works remarkably well, only missing kids (worst sellers, and only if I can't figure out they're a kid) and I suspect (though haven't run into one yet after that process, plenty during that process) pathological scammers. Not responding to my initial question email at all eliminates 50-70% of the deals immediately.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw a great amp on Jiji a few weeks back ( a Yamaha g100 410) missed it. It came back 2 days later at "please contact" price, I offered a trade, the guy say yes + what he paid for the amp 2 days before! Mentioned that to him, he tore me a new one in a not so nice email. Ahh well, there's always another one at a later date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

make sure you all jump on this:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...guitars-Looking-for-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ573658013


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> My absolute rule as a frequent Kijiji buyer, however, is to have a conversation (ideally over responsive email) with the seller first. That process eliminates 98% of the idiot sellers with that little bit of relationship building. I NEED to have open questions to ask, there will be absolutely no sale to me without at least 1 round of a great exchange. This works remarkably well, only missing kids (worst sellers, and only if I can't figure out they're a kid) and I suspect (though haven't run into one yet after that process, plenty during that process) pathological scammers. Not responding to my initial question email at all eliminates 50-70% of the deals immediately.


No problem, as long as the questions aren't already answered in the post...in which case I likely wouldn't respond. If I go to great lengths to describe a piece of gear _thoroughly_, I presume a serious buyer will also take the time to read it _carefully_. No issues here with answering questions about relevant details I may have overlooked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> make sure you all jump on this:
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...guitars-Looking-for-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ573658013


How about the pic he posted with it?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

@StevieMac: My point is that my questions are to assess the person, and much less about the gear. I read all the info carefully and have, in MNSHO have above standard reading comprehension, but I still have to have the conversation. In the early days, before I understood this, deals were going bad all the time.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> No problem, as long as the questions aren't already answered in the post...in which case I likely wouldn't respond. If I go to great lengths to describe a piece of gear _thoroughly_, I presume a serious buyer will also take the time to read it _carefully_. No issues here with answering questions about relevant details I may have overlooked.


Problem is that many people will post "great guitar" but something is broken. Somehow a "great guitar" can be still great but there is something wrong with it? There are simply too many people with questionable descriptions or descriptions taken from a retailer. Everything is relative and subjective (or so it seems). "Great shape for age"...wtf does that mean? One ding and one scratch for every month?

I generally ask what the condition is. This will have them focus on the condition and then the more accurate description comes out. I also generally ask if everything works with no problems at all. I want to know before I drive anywhere and before I can guage whether the asking price is in my park.

I do often pay asking price...because typically, I will think about what I would sell it for if I was the seller. The last item I bought, I paid asking price. If I am going to offer less, I do it before I am at the seller's home or before we have arranged to meet. Then I know already if they are open to it and/or if they have 'built-in' beatdown money built in.

I have moved on my price after a buyer was here but not very often. Most of the time I explain why I have it priced where I have it priced and that is normally good enough for the potential buyer. I have had 2 people walk but one of them wasn't going to buy anyway as he told me when he got here that he was just checking things out for now until he decides to sell his current and blah blah blah...if he would have said that first I likely would have not given him my address. He was a person who didn't know much about guitars and could hardly play...but had an opinion filled with articulate nuance (oh, is that irritating?). 

I moved pretty good on one guitar because the dude was going on a tour and needed an acoustic. After some contemplation, I let the guitar go for a super steal. Sucker for a good story (but come on...it has to be REALLY good).

I have even given refunds to people...one person on this forum I drove (twice-once to sell and once to refund) to meet and gave him all of his money back. I have also given partial refunds for certain conditions.

Bottom line: it's a jungle out there. Try to be as human as you can without getting burned.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> @StevieMac: My point is that my questions are to assess the person, and much less about the gear. I read all the info carefully and have, in MNSHO have above standard reading comprehension, but I still have to have the conversation. In the early days, before I understood this, deals were going bad all the time.



Not sure what you're saying here. Are you saying that even if the item is completely described with every possible detail complete with pictures clearly showing condition, you're going to ask redundant questions anyway, for the sake of conversation? If the item has been described thoroughly what could you ask?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I understand the desire to establish that a seller is "decent" but I'd suggest that a person taking the time to painstakingly describe every conceivable flaw in an item is probably already trustworthy. I don't need a bro'mance with buyers or sellers when a wham-bam "I'll take it" works just fine *;^ )*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> True, but the whole point of including a listing price is to give give buyers some idea of what youre expecting to get for the item. So something way off is a little insulting and a waste of time.
> Ppl these days are sensitive about others wasting the tiniest bit of their time...watch what happens when someone on a forum bumps a thread from a year or more ago
> 
> And it works the other way too...I remember going to see a house for sale with my wife once. It had been on the market a long time, and after seeing it we could tell why.
> ...


The point is, you should not get "insulted" by a low offer. If reading and ignoring a low offer is insulting, I suggest that you're in the wrong business.

It takes little effort to click delete and allowing all offers greatly improves your odds of closing a sale.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> ..sake of conversation?


I responded to a 'parting out car' ad and the seller started talking about 'hanging out'
and have a 'coupla' beers' before/during/after getting the parts I wanted. Told him
I'll get back to him. delete.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The point is, you should not get "insulted" by a low offer. If reading and ignoring a low offer is insulting, I suggest that you're in the wrong business.
> 
> It takes little effort to click delete and allowing all offers greatly improves your odds of closing a sale.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I look at an offer as being a form of an opinion, on someones item/price. And like opinions, some can be fair and constructive, while others can be rude and arrogant.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I look at an offer as being a form of an opinion, on someones item/price.


Well thats your problem right there. You take it personally. Your giving it more thought than it deserves. Me, I'd be inclined to either ignore and delete, as Milkman suggests, or counter back with the lowest price I'd be willing to take.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Well thats your problem right there. You take it personally. Your giving it more thought than it deserves. Me, I'd be inclined to either ignore and delete, as Milkman suggests, or counter back with the lowest price I'd be willing to take.


Its not really a "problem" for me, per se, if it was I'd change my outlook. I can live just fine without rude lowballers, than you very much.
And I think you may be missing the point. a lower offer may not always be insulting. its HOW its done that sets the tone.
FWIW, I suspect most of us do either ignore or delete those offers, or perhaps with the occasional snide retort....we're just sharing those stories here.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Its not really a "problem" for me, per se, if it was I'd change my outlook. I can live just fine without rude lowballers, than you very much.
> And I think you may be missing the point. a lower offer may not always be insulting. its HOW its done that sets the tone.
> FWIW, I suspect most of us do either ignore or delete those offers, or perhaps with the occasional snide retort....we're just sharing those stories here.



Hmm. I detect by the tone of your text I may have slightly upset you. While my heart rate remains constant and steady.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > The point is, you should not get "insulted" by a low offer. If reading and ignoring a low offer is insulting, I suggest that you're in the wrong business.
> ...


It's business. Emotions are generally counterproductive. 
I guess that's one reason I prefer to avoid Kijiji and CL.

But, it's not just buyers who are kijidiots.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Something in what Milkman just said made me think; 

The written word can be misinterpreted due to the readers state of mind. A tone can be imparted when none was intended. A buyer my have valid reasons to offer much less, but may not offer an explanation. The seller may expect and resent low-ball offers and automatically feel the buyer is a dick. 

I like to offer reasoning why my offer is low by trying to fully convey my point. 
Saying, "That thing has x, y and z wrong and you wont get close to asking" just puts people off. 
Saying "the retail on these is X and the repairs to bring it back to life will be around Y but I think its worth it, would you accept Z for it? might be a better approach.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to belabour the point, but again, whether you're the buyer or the seller, keeping your emotions out of it is a pretty big asset.

I remember shopping for a car. I found one I liked but the price was about 20% high based on my market research.

I had a nicely formatted sheet showing similar cars in surrounding cities for lower prices.

I was in the middle of offering a number between his price and those on my sheet. He snorted, turned around and walked away, not even listening to the offer.

Saw the car still with a for sale sign on it two months later as I drove by in the new car.

That's what an amateur does. A pro will listen to almost any offer. 

Why? Because it's business, not personal.


----------

